# Show Us Your Bites :)



## Vassallo2008 (Mar 30, 2009)

Post some pics of your snake bites..  

Well My Hatchy diamonds couldnt be more aggro  

The female loves me. .. but yehh what female doesnt  

THe male likes to try and eat mee.. 

Heres some pics..




]


Ben.


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 30, 2009)

sorry i got none yet


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 30, 2009)

hows this?


----------



## amy5189 (Mar 30, 2009)

These were from my 2 year old Coastal, Kaava. First time I'd ever been bitten. Out of 8 snakes, she has bitten me 5 times, and the male 2 year old Bredli, Rafa, got me on the thumb. But no pics of those unfortunately.
I just love the pic with the outline of the jaw, you can see the shape so well!


----------



## amy5189 (Mar 30, 2009)

wow I just realised that those pics are EXTREMELY BIG! I'm sorry, I don't know how to resize them... :-(


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 30, 2009)

MORE BLOOD ! lol
what nailed you Fuscus ? that looks a tad painful................


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Mar 30, 2009)

its alright the bigger the better  Yehh I had my iphone on me at the time .. I knew he would get me sooner or later.
so had the camera ready haha


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 30, 2009)

looks like my finger after a swamp snake bite fuscus, I am guessing thats what bit you :lol:


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 30, 2009)

not me, gladly...where are you Jewly??...should have taken pics of ur bredli's bites on my arm & hand...joyful little fella :evil:


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

thats gold


----------



## Reptilian66 (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is some photo's showing my Goanna bite from Yesterday 29th of March 2009.


----------



## Australis (Mar 30, 2009)

Bite pic


----------



## shonny (Mar 30, 2009)

*nice bite*


----------



## MZ33YO (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, ouch !!!

I haven't as yet been bitten, although I don't think it'd hurt much cause my Blonde Mac is only a hatchie haha.

More pics !!!!!!


----------



## kahlan (Mar 30, 2009)

Australis said:


> Bite pic


i got bitten like that before, there was a blind snake involved


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 30, 2009)

kahlan said:


> i got bitten like that before, there was a blind snake involved



You do realise, blind snakes cant actually open their mouth wide enough to bite. It must have been somthing else, possibly a redback??? they can leave marks like that...


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, nice bites guys... can't wait until my snakes can draw some blood like that lol.

here's 2 from Terror (latest) & Trousa (when he younger)

Terror - 



Trousa -


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 30, 2009)

blind snakes dont bite.... and what bit you there matt?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 30, 2009)

grimbeny said:


> You do realise, blind snakes cant actually open their mouth wide enough to bite. It must have been somthing else, possibly a redback??? they can leave marks like that...


 
damn, didnt see page to, you beat me to it


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Mar 30, 2009)

its funny ..,  lol any more bites? blood pics.? pain pics? lol anything that would hurt./


----------



## kahlan (Mar 30, 2009)

erm ok obviously satire was lost on you all...let me spell it out....australis's photo is a hickey...hence my play on "blind snake"....


----------



## Ishah (Mar 30, 2009)

Not the best quality, but yeh...


----------



## Vixen (Mar 30, 2009)

kahlan said:


> erm ok obviously satire was lost on you all...let me spell it out....australis's photo is a hickey...hence my play on "blind snake"....


 
:lol:


----------



## mattmc (Mar 30, 2009)

i think you really meant one eyed trousa snake  :lol:


----------



## Australis (Mar 30, 2009)

kahlan said:


> erm ok obviously satire was lost on you all...let me spell it out....australis's photo is a hickey...hence my play on "blind snake"....



Im not sure what you mean.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> MORE BLOOD ! lol


 
Ok...


----------



## Barno111 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mr B fake blood doesnt count!


----------



## kakariki (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's a few of the most recent bites.(The 2nd pic is the resulting claret.lol ) Pic 3 pic was just last Wednesday! lol. Just loove them snakeys! :lol:


----------



## blackthorn (Mar 31, 2009)

Bite from a roughy hatchling:






Childreni feeding bite:


----------



## SCam (Mar 31, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> Ok...


omg so much BLOOD!!!:shock:


----------



## Khagan (Mar 31, 2009)

MrBredli's is the best ! Ones where people zoom right in for the little dots of blood is pretty funny :lol:.


----------



## hallet (Mar 31, 2009)

*real blood vs pin pricks*

A striking bite from a striking looking python 

other hand was pre occupied by holding her and preventing round two

but regardless of her attitude she 's a keeper


----------



## Viaaf (Mar 31, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Not the best quality, but yeh...
> 
> View attachment 85583
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ach, that looks like the real thing. Was that a snake or a monitor? Whichever it was meant business.


----------



## Viaaf (Mar 31, 2009)

These are all retic bites. 
This one happened about eight years ago when I worked for a reptile breeder. The snake was only 8' or so, the cage door was just cracked open about 4". The snake shot out, slapped onto my wrist, then was back in before I could react. I blew this up to a poster and hung it on the wall there. My boss (the owner) did NOT think it was funny.





These two pics are a different bite, five years later. Yes, I had the same shorts on. It was the same species of snake but not the same individual.





Same bite, different angle. The swelling can be scary.





This bite on my thumb wasn't from that big a snake. It was a feeding response, not defensive. The snake held on and tried to swallow. First pic is bloody, then the same one cleaned off.









This one wasn't from a retic, it was a red tailed green rat snake, Gonyosoma oxycephela. Not that bad a bite except the color work was very fresh. A painful bite on a painful tattoo!





Alright, I've done my part to defend the honor of my country. Wait, is _honor_ the right word here?


----------



## jasontini (Mar 31, 2009)

not as bloody...but still itcchhhhy.....


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Mar 31, 2009)

Feeding response.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 31, 2009)

this was from a 4-4.5ft coastal.

both pics are from the same bite


----------



## Southside Morelia (Mar 31, 2009)

One from the other day....same again feeding response, plus it had grabbed the cat as well.
This bled a fair bit as she constricted that tight and wouldn't let go. I always bleed more from a physco jungle that is the spawn of the devil....(not Neville the devil) and nails me continually when I clean it's enclosure, it really hurts now it's large, but it's a macho pride thing, i'm trying to out tough him and show him it doesn't hurt......NOT!....lol


----------



## Dragon1 (Mar 31, 2009)

.....Newbie..... said:


> Feeding response.


Wow, what species?


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 31, 2009)

cheers Mr Bredli LOL

LOVE IT........................... MORE BLOOD !!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 18, 2009)

Bite from my spotted python Savanna


----------



## Birdey (Jun 18, 2009)

*First bite + random*

Bought a 4yo Diamond last year and first thing he did on removing from courier bag(understandably) was to strike. I'd been anticipating a bite for 2 years so was pretty happy to finally cop one  had a few since then.


----------



## Choco (Jun 18, 2009)

Jungle Juvie feeding response. Latched onto 3 fingers while the missus cracked up laughing.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jun 18, 2009)

I hate being bitten on the fingers :lol: it seems to hurt a little more, funny thing is that im a mechanic so my hands are fairly hard but it still hurts more.


----------



## Tolly (Jun 18, 2009)

from 2 sisters the same day'


----------



## poguebono (Jun 18, 2009)

My first bite from Edge - feeding response


----------



## RELLIK81 (Aug 28, 2009)

happened last night.....2 seperate bites...i think it was cuz she was hungry.....from the new olive


----------



## jamesbecker (Sep 6, 2009)

bump... i wana see some more bites


----------



## sarah_m (Sep 7, 2009)

And i still want to know what bit Fuscus???


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 7, 2009)

lol some pretty nasty bites on here...



sarah_m said:


> And i still want to know what bit Fuscus???



if you click on the picture, at the bottom of the pictures window it says elapid_marshsnake or something, just a guess tho...


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great bites guys! some real bloody ones lol.

This is from my 7 foot diamond not that long ago. He bit me twice, once onthe fingers then came back for another one on my wrist! Since then he has tried biting numerous times....... i dont know why? i have had him for 8 years now and he has never bitten till now?





















enjoy, and keep them coming!


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

bit hungry jay?


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 7, 2009)

he had only just digested a young rabbit !

i cant see how he was hungry? i dont know? the fect that he has tried biting on 3 different occasions since? i dont understand!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 7, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> he had only just digested a young rabbit !
> 
> i cant see how he was hungry? i dont know? the fect that he has tried biting on 3 different occasions since? i dont understand!




maybe he thinks you taste better than rabbit?


----------



## smacktart (Sep 7, 2009)

got none my diamonds still have not even hissed


----------



## Stranger (Sep 7, 2009)

Why reply then Smack?>


----------



## Sonicchaotic (Sep 7, 2009)

The truth of it is, a few weeks back I had Jay84's Diamond out of its enclosure and it was all good.. Until he came near it.. Then it was a completely different story. I think it must just be him .


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 7, 2009)

i'v had a similar prob i bought a olive about 6 months old the previous owner 
never had a prob, i go near it and it mauls me, i think if an animal doesn't like you it 
will let you know...........usually the hard way


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok Andy (sonic)....... Just cos you seem to have a better relationship with my snake than I do! lol

smartass!


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

i dont wnat to know about your relationships with jays snake ... jay stop converting everyone

maybe a smell you produce irritates him


----------



## biteme (Sep 8, 2009)

*8 foot scrub didn’t like being moved off the road*

8 foot scrub didn’t like being moved off the road


----------



## ivonavich (Sep 8, 2009)

that's a cool bite!


----------



## kupper (Sep 8, 2009)

disinfect thoroughly


----------



## chiko48 (Sep 8, 2009)

*My first bite*

Myolive got me on the knee


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's one of me a few days after my scrubbie nailed me.First time he ever bit me & it had to be the day we invited a few herper friends over to witness the blood bath lol:lol:


----------



## andyoz (Sep 8, 2009)

*Carpet Bite*

...a little too quick for me.


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 8, 2009)

Well its not a snake bite but somewhat worse, there is a pic on page 2. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/lacy-takes-down-a-donkey-96382

Bunch of stitches and is still not 100% allmost ayear later :lol::lol:

got to love wild lacys

donks


----------



## Snakewoman (Oct 3, 2009)

Hungry snake.


----------



## AM Pythons (Feb 6, 2011)

3yo intergrade....coiled round my ankle, i was going down toe's first if he had his way..lol.


----------



## Choco (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmmm, this thread resurrected from the past...and the same same day I got bitten from my most placid Jungle. I had to clean it off quickly this afternoon ready for work so no action pics. Tried getting photos now of the bruised knuckle and teeth marks but they didn't really show up with a flash. As per usual the other half just found it the funniest thing of the day.


----------



## matt123 (Feb 7, 2011)

7Ft water python bite... 
8ft olive bite


----------

